# My New Manueli, 11/2/10 New Pics Added



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

picked it up few weeks ago and had it in a 10g while I was setting up a 40B for it.
here's some quick pics of the little guy after I throw it in the 40B last night, still have to let it settle down a bit.
























here's the back of my fish room, the 40B is behind my 180g and there's a 70g sump under it that both tanks share, thanks to rhomkeeper for the free double stand

























my only concern is that since the 40B isn't sitting on the entire length of the stand and there's no vertical support at one end of the tank, will that be an issue?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

that's a nice manny! Has nice coloration already


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with ICM. Very nice coloration.looks awesome Jp!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, I'm not the only one that got up early on a Sunday morning and go right to pfury.com, lol

thanks guys, still have to work on the aquascape later when I get the chance, think one bag of 50lb pool sand enough for 40B?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

more than enough


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice jp, i hoped u stayed wit the pzzzz!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Beautiful fish im so jealous of you people that can drive to AS/SA, You always get the good ones.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Uno said:


> Beautiful fish im so jealous of you people that can drive to AS/SA, You always get the good ones.


Actually I got it off a private seller at an unbelieveable price, you'll hate me even more if you know how much I paid for this 6" manueli, feel free to guess.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

$100.00?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, typically 1 pound of substrate per gallon of water.

Nice manny!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

dont even tell me !


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice manny jp


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

its an addiction hard to get rid off, I'll be around









Yes it is.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll try to get some sand next week.
the 40B glass top I got off craigslist doesn't fit







, it's about 1-2" to narrow so doesn't close the top all the way and the front glass wasn't cut square enough so it won't sit into the top brace. damn it.

oh and I paid $30 for the manueli


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> I'll try to get some sand next week.
> the 40B glass top I got off craigslist doesn't fit
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you send me my plants back


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

great manny. nice pr too.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> great manny. nice pr too.


thanks


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

bricklr said:


> $100.00?


Hey the rhom in that pic (avatar), did you buy him from alex? I almost bought that exact rhom,lol. I did eventually buy a bdr off of him.

Hey Jack your manueli look's great! Mine doesn't quite look like your's yet. Mine doesn't have any orange yet and I don't see a humeral spot. He's just shiney, with green tint and tiger stripes,lol.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yours is still small, in time it will develop its color.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

You got a mannny for $30 , so lucky anyways nice Manny it looks awesome already hope you're planning on dedicating the 180 to it in a few years when its bigger.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

took those pics when it was sleeping so color wasn't the best.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking awesome Jp!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a nice looking manny !







can't wait til mine has some more orange


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful Manny you got there, Jack!!...Nice coloration to him and very healthy looking!...and a damn steal of a price!...







...your Manny rocks like a HUEY LEWIS AND THE NEWS concert!!!...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

manny is looking slick jp!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys. its eating great just no in front of me but thats ok.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! It's amazing that he eats infront of you, and under the lights! Looks like he's on the verge of becoming bloody red, with a wicked humeral spot









Did he always eat infront of you like that?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

not at first, probably because I had it in a bare tank, once I added sand and some decors and plants it feels a lot more confident now. I usually don't turn on the light, just feed with room light on. 
I turned the light on this time for video purpose, wasn't sure if it would eat with light on but it turns out it doesn't mind at all.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

took my guy a few weeks to start to eat with the light on...Now that i moved mine into the living room where theres alot of action, he still eats with the lights on and is alot more mobile. You gotta slick looking lil fella there and GREAT price!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> not at first, probably because I had it in a bare tank, once I added sand and some decors and plants it feels a lot more confident now. I usually don't turn on the light, just feed with room light on.
> I turned the light on this time for video purpose, wasn't sure if it would eat with light on but it turns out it doesn't mind at all.


Cool. I will see if mine can get used to it - he ate some tilapia the other day, but I wasn't around... I guess I'll wait till he's hungry enough, since there is always something live for him to snack on in his tank (zebras, mollies etc.). Awesome Manny you got though, hopefully in a few years from now we'll all still have them and they'll be big and bloody looking, tearing our limbs apart!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

He's coming along nicely!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, all the fins have grown back.


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful manueli.


----------

